# Help! Need Advice!!



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

So I was walking home with a friend today when I came across a fully grown pigeon. He/She (how do you tell??) was all puffed up and lethargic, sitting on the pavement. Pigeon didn't even move when me and my friend went right next to it. We tried to startle Pigeon, to see if it could fly - it flapped its wings and walked away slowly. I knew that there was probably something wrong, so (to my friends utter horror lol) I took off my jacket, threw it on the bird and took it home.
Pigeon is now in a box in a quite room with a small bowl of bird seed (cockatiel mix - is that ok?) and a small bowl of water. Pigeon is warm, but still very lethargic and not much movement. I'm guessing it's in shock. Wings and feet look fine.
I'm not sure what to do - I would like to release it, but in my area, pigeons are shot. I've more than one occasion found a pigeon with a bullet hole to the head. I really don't want to release Pigeon just to find it on the floor the next day.
Also, I have other pets - birds, rats and a dog. I know I might sound quite naive, but do pigeons carry diseases and could they pose a risk to me or my other animals? I have been washing my hands after being with Pigeon.
I just need some advice - I have no idea whatsoever about pigeons and pigeon care. I have called the RSPCA for advice but they just said to release it tomorrow. 
Please, anyone help? What should I do with the little one? 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jess101 (Oct 17, 2011)

sorry i've put this in the wrong place! will put it in the other forum!!


----------

